
Nix and NixOS: First Impressions - based2
https://ian.pw/posts/2019-07-19-nix-nixos-first-impressions.html
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/NixOS/comments/cfg212/nix_and_nixos...](https://www.reddit.com/r/NixOS/comments/cfg212/nix_and_nixos_first_impressions/)

